# Esterel motorhomes.... any comments?



## aikidoamigo (Aug 11, 2011)

Let me know if you have heard anything or experienced this range, mercedes chassis looks good and they are certainly pretty enough!


----------



## stevec195 (Jul 1, 2007)

Made by Rapido I believe, so quality should be top notch.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Rapido's luxury brand - qualty 8)


----------



## levoyden (Feb 25, 2008)

We looked into buying one 4 years ago, quality then was not good.
At the Dusseldorf show this year we looked at a very impressive quality looking Mh .
They like LeVoyageur are going to a more square design, lower building costs, more internal space and more inviting to the German market.
With LeVoyageur you get to design your own unique MH, with the Eserel I'm not sure.
The Merc chassis is perfect, a little soft on the suspension, but that addsto the comfort.
Den


----------



## catzontour (Mar 28, 2007)

Bundesvan have a 2009 Esterel for sale.

Catz


----------



## aikidoamigo (Aug 11, 2011)

Limited posts means exclusive MH (or a pile of the proverbial I guess).

I like the idea of having something unique!


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

aikidoamigo said:


> Let me know if you have heard anything or experienced this range, mercedes chassis looks good and they are certainly pretty enough!


If you contact Paul or Martin at Caravannes Rapido, Wokingham Motorhomes on 01189-791023, I am sure they can give you chapter and verse.

Good dealer by the way.

Peter


----------

